# Propagating Broms and Jewel Orchids



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

There are a couple of these I want to buy and grow so I can propagate the pups/cuttings for vivs in the future. How hard is this to do and what types of "out of viv" conditions do I need to give them for them to grow at max rate?

I'm considering jewel orchids like the Macodes Petola and some various Neos for broms. I live in a rather dry climate but I assume after sealing off my windows in my frogroom it should remain relatively humid (read: not bone dry).

What should I be planting them in? (I have a good idea for the broms based on what Antone posted a while back but what about the orchids?) Also, what to feed them? I was told not to feed the broms if you want them to color but I plan on feeding for pup propagation so color isn't an issue.

Any basic setup that I should go for? Type of pots, grow out tank for humidity, etc...? Should I dunk broms once in a while to keep them hydrated outside of keeping the cups filled?

Finally, is propagating jewel orchids as easy as making a cutting and using a root grow hormone before planting it in a new container? Any specifics here?

Any information would be greatly appreciated,

-Nish


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

If you set up an area or rack that has a tray or trays with an inch or so of gravel you can keep humidity levels up by keeping water in the tray under the pots. This also makes watering easier. 

The bromeliads are best kept in a free draining mix however remember that the axles hold water so the soil can be allowed to dry between waterings. Just flush the axles once in a while and you will be fine.

Jewel orchids are for the most part easy to propagate. I have yet to have a decent piece with stem and leaves fail. I think you will find that the plants we tend to work with do not need any kind of rooting hormone. 

Robert


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

What type of fertilizer should I use for them (different for each)? And how/how often should I feed them?

-Nish



SeaDuck said:


> If you set up an area or rack that has a tray or trays with an inch or so of gravel you can keep humidity levels up by keeping water in the tray under the pots. This also makes watering easier.
> 
> The bromeliads are best kept in a free draining mix however remember that the axles hold water so the soil can be allowed to dry between waterings. Just flush the axles once in a while and you will be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Personally I use 20-20-20 Miracle Grow Professional. You will have to call around to better greenhouses or nurseries to find it. It is not the average box on the shelf. It is a non urea formulation that tends not to burn sensitive plants (of which I have way too many). How often is up to you. You can feed lightly at every watering or monthly at a higher rate. Some plants take a break (mostly in winter) should go without until they start to grow again. If in doubt it is better to err on the week side and to flush with clear water on a regular basis. I use RO. There are some organic fertilizer formulations out their however I have yet to find one without an offensive smell. Rob may have a better idea for the Jewels. Though I can't be bothered to have 10 different kinds of fertilizer around here and an all purpose suits me well. Robert


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I use 'MSU magic', but I don't think it matters. The jewels (and broms) aren't heavy feeders. Whatever you use, don't use very much. Maybe 1/4 strength once or twice a month.

Macodes petola is easy to propagate if grown in a terrarium. It will climb up and form aerial roots for you, even before you cut it.


----------

